# PC Netflix not as good as Blu ray Netflix app



## Nonameworks (Sep 2, 2013)

I have just hooked up a wired PC to my big-screen HDTV TV. Here's the problem. If I watch a Netflix movie through the app on my wireless Blu-ray, and compare the same movie viewed through Netflix on the PC, the quality of the Blu-ray app transmission is considerably better (most noticeably brighter) than the PC transmission. I want to improve the PC to the quality of the Blu-ray, but I can't figure out what's wrong.

The PC is Acer AXC600-UR12 i3-3220, direct wired. The Blu-ray is Sony BDP-S3100, using a wireless signal from an access point some distance away. The TV is Samsung PN43E450. The ISP is U-Verse. My measured download speed is just over 16Mbps.

Any ideas? Much obliged.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Perhaps the resolution of the PC's graphics card needs to be changed.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Netflix does not offer "HD" on as many titles for PC as it does through stand-alone units. This may have been the problem with the movie you were viewing. Another issue with Netflix viewing through the PC is audio quality. I don't believe Netflix offers 5.1 for the PC. These things are in a constant state of flux with Netflix but, in general, I have found the experience to be better through a stand-alone device.


----------



## Nonameworks (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks. As for the video card, I think I've been well advised that the integrated card in this computer is not up to the task. I think I'll get another card. I've been advised to get a fanless one, and of course, advised not to get a fanless one, but to get one with a fan and put in a heftier power supply. Any thoughts will be appreciated. At this point I'm not too concerned about cost. It has become a question of my manhood.

This is the first I've heard about the difference in some Netflix movies transmitted through the Blu-ray and the same movie transmitted through the PC, and I'm glad to hear it. It might explain some things. The movie I was using as a test was Bernie, because it is so well lit. I'll try several movies.

I appreciate all the help.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I may be wrong, but I think that Netflix streaming tops out at 720p, so your integrated graphics may still be OK. Also audio tops out at Dolby Digital - no HD audio.


----------



## Nonameworks (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks. I don't want to be misleading. It's not Netflix itself I'm trying to improve. I can always watch it through the Blu-ray. I was using Netflix as an example, because it was easy to see and compare the same movie through the PC and through the Blu-ray. What I want is to be able to stream movies through the PC from an online source that I can't get on the Blu-ray, and to get the quality I get from Netflix when I view Netflix through the Blu-ray. The audio is not too important. I have a tin ear and am easily satisfied, as long as it's clear.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

My experience has been that Netflix streaming is app and device dependent. I find my PS3 to be the best, then my MacBook Pro and bringing up the rear is my Panasonic DMP-BDT210. Streaming Pandora the MacBook is tops followed by the Panasonic and the PS3.


----------



## jmspiderman (Jun 2, 2008)

Nonameworks said:


> I have just hooked up a wired PC to my big-screen HDTV TV. Here's the problem. If I watch a Netflix movie through the app on my wireless Blu-ray, and compare the same movie viewed through Netflix on the PC, the quality of the Blu-ray app transmission is considerably better (most noticeably brighter) than the PC transmission. I want to improve the PC to the quality of the Blu-ray, but I can't figure out what's wrong.
> 
> The PC is Acer AXC600-UR12 i3-3220, direct wired. The Blu-ray is Sony BDP-S3100, using a wireless signal from an access point some distance away. The TV is Samsung PN43E450. The ISP is U-Verse. My measured download speed is just over 16Mbps.
> 
> Any ideas? Much obliged.


I was on the same boat until I got a Chromecast stick and connected to a HDMI port of my receiver and for my eyes Im getting better picture than the PC app. The good thing with the PC app in Windows 8 is that it allows you to stream 5.1 but the video is choppy sometimes.But now with Chromecast I'm getting 5.1 (when available of course) and a smother and better video. Hope this helps.


----------



## Nonameworks (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks. I'll check that out.


----------

